# Hoyt Vectrix XL



## HUNTIN FOR LIFE (Sep 8, 2007)

Hoyt Vectrix XL 60-70 lb. 28,29in draw
New Winner Choice Strings only 6 months old 250 shoots on them.
Montana Black Gold Rush 8 pin sight, Whisker Biscuit rest, fuse 6 arrow quiver and stabilizer. Hard case
$550 O.B.O
Call or text Tyson @ 
435-668-4124


----------

